# Crabitat



## mixedinverttank (Jul 18, 2011)

Well since i have a shrimp breeding rack with OEBT's, Red Cherries, Yellow shrimp and Tangerine Tigers. So my new project is a crabitat! My plan is to custom make it. A 7x7 bottom which will be made out of stainless steel and i will get foot and a half tall glass on all sides. I will makes four islands. One will seperate the tank in two. One half will have brackish water while the other will have freshwater. The crabs that i will have are Red devil vampire crabs, Fiddler crabs, hermit crabs, and red chili crabs. Each crab will start on their own island. I will start with about four of each. I just need to know what kind of scape would i need to make the islands of each kind of species. Any help or input would be great!


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

Those aren't going to get along with each other in the same tank, unless I'm missing something in the description that keeps them isolated from each other. Chili's get quite large and will kill the other crabs (Even smaller Red Claw Crabs will kill Fiddlers). Vampire Crabs are purely fresh water, and generally prefer a habitat similar to a dart frog with marshy ground they can dig into and high humidity. 

I'm not familiar enough with hermit crabs to comment on them.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

When you say islands what do you mean? Just separated by water? Also making the same container half brackish and half freshwater seems really dangerous to me. One leak and half your population could end up dead or seriously stressed.


----------



## Job for a Cowboy (Oct 27, 2011)

I've have kept red clawed crabs in the past and I currently have a Rainbow Crab.

From my experience crabs rarely get along within thier own species let alone different species. You be best off just keeping a few fiddlers crabs, they are pretty sociable from what ive heard. Half brackish water and have land will do. You can silicone a glass sheet in the middle of the tank to separate them. I wouldn't mix fresh water and saltwater crabs, they might get stressed with a sudden changed of environment.

Stick to one crab and cater for its needs.

I'll post a picture of my setup later to give you an idea.


----------



## mixedinverttank (Jul 18, 2011)

I already have a fiddler and vampire crabitat. thus i just wanted to see what species would be more successful


----------



## Job for a Cowboy (Oct 27, 2011)

If you want to keep all the crabs then keep them in separate tanks, they just aren't compatible with one another.

This is my "crabitat". Its a glass panel across the middle with slate rocks to disguise it a bit, there is also a waterfall on the left. The crab gets up to the land one a piece of driftwood at the back. The filter and heater are hidden under this driftwood.

Hope this gives you a few ideas.


----------

